# Runes of magic doch kein billig spiel!?



## moritz01 (13. August 2009)

hi 
ich habe runes of magic erstmals auf der computer bild spiele gesehen und es gleich auf meinen pc instaliert ich fands ganz lustig
ich finder das spiel hat den preis den man bei läden wie gamestop usw. findet ist gut das spiel hat eine super grafik und ist kostenlos also ist es einen kauf wert
moritz01


----------



## Xetic (13. August 2009)

moritz01 schrieb:


> hi
> ich habe runes of magic erstmals auf der computer bild spiele gesehen und es gleich auf meinen pc instaliert ich fands ganz lustig
> ich finder das spiel hat den preis den man bei läden wie gamestop usw. findet ist gut das spiel hat eine super grafik und ist kostenlos also ist es einen kauf wert
> moritz01


 
Irgendwie komisch beim Punkt Grafik. In Trailern sah die Grafik wirklich gut aus, aber als ich es gespielt habe und alles auf Maximum gesetzt habe, sah das schlechter aus als Classic WoW.


----------



## CptSam (15. August 2009)

ich hab beides schon gespielt und RoM macht spass, und die grafik passt auch es ist ja kostenlos und ich glaub nichmal WoW sieht auf max. details so aus wie in den trailern


----------



## Xetic (15. August 2009)

CptSam schrieb:


> ich hab beides schon gespielt und RoM macht spass, und die grafik passt auch es ist ja kostenlos und ich glaub nichmal WoW sieht auf max. details so aus wie in den trailern



Was is denn das für eine Aussage? 

Na klar schaut ingame Grafik nicht so gut aus wie in einem Trailer ...


----------



## Cortez (28. August 2009)

wow stinkt  es heißt immer nur bring mir das bring mir dies


----------



## rebel4life (28. August 2009)

Das Spiel ist umsonst. Was will man mehr erwarten?

Unreal 3 Enginge wäre ganz nett, aber naja, da wurden schon ganz andere Spiele angekündigt, die umsonst sein sollen. Parabellum zum Beispiel. Das Problem ist nur das, dass die schon seit Ewigkeiten von einer Closed Beta sprechen, aber mehr gibts auch nicht.


----------



## mercenary (9. September 2009)

Also so billig finde ich es nicht und wer auf WoW steht und kein bock hat was zu zahlen ist bei RoM mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt


----------

